# Perrys Milkers? Any Luck?



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

Hi all! I'm on the look out for a new milking machine for my Nigerians. Currently I have an Udderly EZ Milker and it's just not working... The goats are to short, the bottles are to long - it's a mess... My question is: does anyone have a Perrys Milker and if so how do you like it? 
Does it work for Nigerians? 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Love mine. Works great for the Nigerians.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Love mine too. I have nigerians, but I also got the attachments that would fit my lamanchas last season.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I love my Henry also, if you're looking for non-electric

http://www.henrymilker.com/henry-milker-kits/


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

sassykat6181 said:


> I love my Henry also, if you're looking for non-electric
> 
> http://www.henrymilker.com/henry-milker-kits/


Cool I'll take a look! Thanks


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

Does anyone know if the standard size fits the Nigerians?


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

You need the smaller inserts


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

Could I buy the smaller insults separate?


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Call him and ask. Its the owner that answers the phone  he's very friendly


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

I'll do that thank you!!


----------



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

Karen, where did you find inflations small enough for a ND? I bought ones that are supposed to work for an ND and Annabelle and Sabatina are just not big-teated enough to use them. It's honestly almost comical. I'm hoping Rosey will be able to use them.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I got them from Perry's Milkers.


----------

